# Network+



## mcgeeb1215 (Sep 25, 2002)

I need some opinions. I'm currently A+ certified and would like to know your opinions on the difficulty level of Network+ compared to A+. I have a home network of three computers. How long in your opinions should I study? Thanks in advanced for your inputs!! :winkgrin:


----------



## Doonz (Jun 13, 2002)

passed the test...got I think..5 or 6 wrong...it is as easy at the A+ just diffrent stuff...learn live and breath the OSI model...get Mark Mansini Passpot for network plus and Sybex virtual trannier for network plus...youll spend about $80 but be well prepared after the fact...also Exam Cram...if the book/software is cheap just make sure it is for the right Network plus test...I think it is in version 2

G/L


----------



## Pseudocyber (Sep 10, 2002)

Welcome, mcgeeb1215!

I have studied for, but not taken the Net+. I think it's going to be pretty easy - but that's based on my experience.  What kind of experience do you have?

I think it's probably about the same as the A+ - one of them. The A+ is 2 exams whereas the Net+ is one.

The Net+ is a lot of memorization of material - Obsolete cabling, etc. 

Learn the OSI model upside down and backwards - everything in networking (in ethernet at least) is built upon it.

HTH!


----------



## mcgeeb1215 (Sep 25, 2002)

Thanks for the input guys. I've done stuff with home networking and that is pretty much it, besides what A+ covers. I've started a prewired network in my house which I've learned from. Well sounds like I'll have to start studying!!


----------



## Pseudocyber (Sep 10, 2002)

Hey, if you're doing prewire ... you might want to look into pulling some fiber! You can leave it dark for now, but I would be very surprised if in a few years it isn't normal for everything in the home to be fiber capable for networking!


----------



## mcgeeb1215 (Sep 25, 2002)

Fiber would be sweet, but I can't afford something like that. How much does all that cost nowadays? Maybe in my next house in a few years. This house I have now isn't worth doing it.


----------



## Pseudocyber (Sep 10, 2002)

Not sure about the price per foot. But just the cabling is fairly cheap. You probably wouldn't be terminating it right away.


----------

